# Disable auto-mute (snd_hda)



## Free & Sovereign (May 31, 2019)

Hello, I have kind of a unique problem. I setup the audio server to enable my headphone jack in the front to work as well as the rear jack (Line-out). This is on a dell mini desktop. Unfortunately, it seems that the driver is designed to auto-mute either output when one is in use (i.e. when the headphone jack is plugged into the front, the rear jack mutes). The only problem is, I don't want this. I want both jacks pushing out audio, because I have a subwoofer that has a regular headphone jack (it's loud and awesome combined with my computer speakers). Is it possible to disable this mute feature or trick it in some way so I don't have to buy an audio splitter?

My /boot/device.hints entry


```
hint.hdaa.1.nid18.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out"
hint.hdaa.1.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

The snd_hda(4) man page entry that gives me doubts

```
"The sequence number 15 has a special meaning for
output associations.  Output pins with this number and
device type "Headphones" will duplicate (with
automatic mute if jack detection is supported) the
first pin in that association."
```
Output of `sysctl -a | grep "hdaa.1.nid"` condensed to the jacks in question


```
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x01014010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0x02214040 as=4 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0x0221401f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
```


----------

